# Best man for.....



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It's too bad that the best man for the job is still somewhere out in America!! Neither one of these guy's does anything for me and I just can"t vote for Nader! Why don't you guys send in some posts on why you would be the best candidate for the job. I would promise you unlimited land access, for free, for all people in all states across America and only control hunting by limiting the number of liscenses sold and by bag limits. Liscenses in all states would take care of their resident hunters first. If demand for liscenses became higher than those that were available I would have a lottery that would be equitable to all people. Without access problems and liscensing issues hunting would then be affordable for all people in America and not just for the rich and famous. The more I look around, the more I see the little guys are in trouble and the deck has been stacked. It is not a pretty picture unless you have the cash, for money is power in America. But in America we do have the right to dream of an ideal world but reality always seems to set us "straight?" There are less and less "blue light specials" in the hunting world. But I would promise you the "blue lights" called "the good old days!" Amen, haleluja! I would appreciate your vote!!  As usual, just kidding!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I am voting for Ted Nugent. :beer:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Ya gotta kill it to grill it, had pheasant last night for supper, wow was it excellent. Do we have a recipe sharing forum?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

racer66 said:


> Ya gotta kill it to grill it, had pheasant last night for supper, wow was it excellent. Do we have a recipe sharing forum?


Ask and you shall receive.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/viewforum.php?f=30

RC


----------

